# Another seller that needs glasses



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

It must be Mr Magoo selling this "near Mint" T jet.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-HO-Tjet-...Cars?hash=item3ef72e7688&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Love the disclaimer..."nearer to mint than not"

Pretty good fixer upper though.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOL!

Wes


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Pics help me with flaws*

It funny that I will sometime miss flaws with my naked eye that my camera catches. That says more about my declining vision than my photography skills. It's sad to be getting old in the era of dim CFL's!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Love the disclaimer..."nearer to mint than not"
> 
> Pretty good fixer upper though.


That's a 51% er if ever i saw one ! That makes the disclaimer right don't it ? LOL :freak:

Bear


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Okay, it's a convertable, but are the front window posts _supposed_ to fold down?


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey, show us MINT. We all know the bay is "buyer beware." Can anyone show me their perfect GTO and tell me how much they paid or want for it? I have seen some stupid sellers on the bay but the buyers are much more stupid. Anyone got a perfect one? Better keep it if you like perfect toys. I am just saying.......Buyer be ware. David


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

HadaSlot said:


> Hey, show us MINT. We all know the bay is "buyer beware." Can anyone show me their perfect GTO and tell me how much they paid or want for it? I have seen some stupid sellers on the bay but the buyers are much more stupid. Anyone got a perfect one? Better keep it if you like perfect toys. I am just saying.......Buyer be ware. David


Here you go Dave. I bought it around 10 years ago for about $175. Prices were higher then,then now I think.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice car you have there. What is wrong with the $22 car for sale other than the description? And broken window posts. Starting bid 4.99 Buyer beware.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Rear bumper is a re-deaux ....see the photon torpedo hits where it was re-attached?...not to mention the horendous edge wear when compared to the front bumper.

Pillars arent horrible but to repair them would require a glass removal and a fluffing of the top's paint ...which needs it anyway.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I wouldn't call it mint either, but at the current price I think it's a pretty good deal...

--rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Consider ALL the possibilities next time maybe??*

Is it not possible that just out of range and not pictured is a York Peppermint Pattie ?? .... Jeez you guys are such skeptics. That GTO is on top of a cold and wintery mountain.... alone. nd


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I think the front screw post is split also.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

.....and a headlight out.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*My email exchange with the seller*

I contacted the seller and had an email exchange with him today. He is "Bill". This is a classic case of someone who doesn't know what he's doing. I report the listing as fraudulent before this exchange.

Me: *Dear bm131 (Bill),*
When you say "near mint to mint condition" do you mean peppermint or spearmint? That body has BROKEN WINDOW POSTS!! BROKEN!! Nothing is MINT or NEAR MINT about that. On a scale of 1 to 10 with Mint being a 10, this car is a 4 or 5. Either you know nothing about rating slot cars or you are intentionally trying to defraud the buyer (both are sad). Start doing some research on rating items or state what's wrong in the description. It's sellers like you that make the phrase "buyer beware" the rule, not the exception when shopping on eBay.
Bill: Before you send an email such as this, you need to know what you are talking about. The post is not broken! Evidentally, the camera or picture has made the car appear this way. Next time, ask questions first before you rate a person. Check my feedback on Ebay, and by the way, don't bother me again!


Me: What I see are broken window posts, and I've seen hundreds of them. I am also a professional photographer and cameras don't make things "appear" to look broken. They are broken.
Bill: I know. You are Ebay's top expert! Go bother someone else.

Me: You are a fraud

Bill: Before you go and accuse anybody of anything, first you need to know what you are talking about. I will contact Ebay. The car is not broke!


Me: OK, I can only take your word for it that it's not broken. In the pictures, the posts do look cracked. But, if you say not, then I guess I believe you. Will you guarantee that? If I bid and win, I would expect a long-time ebayer like yourself to stand behind your word.


Bill: I have contacted Ebay about your emails. You just do not mention the word fraud when you do not understand what you are talking about. I tried to explain to you that the car is not broken, but you would not believe me so you forced me to contact Ebay's Trust and Safety Department.

Me: But you did not answer my question. Will you guarantee that the car is not broken?

Bill: I guarantee that the car is not broken, but you will need to bid on another Ebayer's car as I blocked you from bidding on any of my items.

Me: OK, that's fine. I would not do business with a seller like you any way. Besides, I already have that car in MINT condition.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Kinda reminds me of an add in the buy lines when I was a kid. I had a little money and needed a car for work. I see an add for a Chrysler Cordoba that said it was mint with only 30 k on the clock for like $750.It was possible cause Cordoba's were crap.
So I took the three hour ride to the middle of nowhere. I get there and it is a dented rusted piece of crap. I said to the guy this is not mint. His reply to me was if I described it accurately nobody would drive all the way out here to see it. Lucky for him I was only seventeen and was taught to respect my elders.
Anyway maybe that's this sellers reason for the description.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> Is it not possible that just out of range and not pictured is a York Peppermint Pattie ?? .... Jeez you guys are such skeptics. That GTO is on top of a cold and wintery mountain.... alone. nd


Oooooooh!!! I just got the sensation!!!!! Thanks ND!! Didn't even notice that!! :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Given' my name a black eye! 

Technically the driver's pillar is bent ...LOL ...Camera lens must be bent too!

Try to straighten it and it will be broke!

The passenger pillar is cleanly cracked....clearly he believes cracked isnt broke.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

He needs bombarded with questions to force him to change the description.
Be nice but accurate.
The drivers post is Bent, the passenger post has a crack.
I will start now.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I just sent him a "nice" note.

"Hi.

Just wanted to let you know that the drivers post is bent and the passenger post has a crack about 1/3 of the way down. Your picture clearly shows this. This is not very mint. 
Great picture, though. Too many sellers take fuzzy pictures on purpose to hide damage like that. Good luck with your auction.  "


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> I wouldn't call it mint either, but at the current price I think it's a pretty good deal...
> 
> --rick


I agree, and as a seller I always try to not use the dreaded "mint" word.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

He (the seller) says the posts look bent because of the camera flash. Boy do I feel stupid...............LOL


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Here is the seller's reply...


"Dear joez870,

I assume my picture makes it look like the posts are cracked, but they are not. Today, I looked at the posts with my magnifying glass, and the posts are not cracked. I guess my camera flash or the angle of the car makes the posts appear cracked. The posts are slightly bowed, but I'm not sure if that is common with these GTO's, but as I said the posts are not cracked.
Thank you,
Bill"


Odd, that.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*The Acid Test*

Showed this Goat to the TM...no really! :thumbsup: 

I asked her to point out the car's obvious flaws and explained to her that there would be three pictures to formulate her opinion from.

Keep in mind that Robi has seen literally hundreds of t-jets go across the slot bench; and while not an expert you can put a sure bet down that she knows a thing er two about lil' Aurora cars.

I popped the first pic open and she said, "Pillars are bent and cracked...and the top looks like carp."

...no need to open the second picture to see the bent driver's pillar ....

I popped open the third picture and she said, "The thingies are bent." 

Translation= hanger plates are loose

...."Oh and the rear bumper is melted." 

Classic!

:tongue:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*closer to mint eh?*

Would you believe there's a Tic Tac _somewhere_ in the house? nd


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Does the second pic of http://img.inkfrog.com/click_enlarge1.php?image=camaro2_001.JPG&username=bm131&aid=46669739

look wrong to you?
I am no expert, and i have not slept well in a week, but i didnt think that the cast lines on the side of the body were that bad from the factory.


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like its either cracked, or badly scratched. mint, to near mint?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*okay... okay...*

By close to mint _*MAYBE*_... juuuuust maybe he meant that (perhaps)... in the glove box of the pick-up in the neighbor's driveway.... stuck in the hinge... is an unchewed stick of Wrigley's... I'm just sayin maybe *THAT'S* where the near mint comes from...  nd


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The guy pulled the auction. I also sent him an email about the cracked posts......And got his reply about it was the camera that makes it seem so. I asked him to give me his addy so I could send him these pics I took with a $10 digicam from Rite-Aid:


















They're small, but you can see my posts aren't cracked. By the way, he hasn't replied so I can send him pics.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Too bad somebody didn't bid on it and get it for $4.99 + $2.91 S&H. Even with it's imperfections, just under $8.00 is a good price. Randy.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

afxcrazy said:


> . . . I see an add for a Chrysler Cordoba that said it was mint with only 30 k on the clock for like $750.It was possible cause Cordoba's were crap . . .


You got a problem with 'dobas?













:tongue:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

A/FX Nut said:


> Too bad somebody didn't bid on it and get it for $4.99 + $2.91 S&H. Even with it's imperfections, just under $8.00 is a good price. Randy.


Seller canceled bids and removed auction before it was over. High bid was $36.00 at that time.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> You got a problem with 'dobas?
> 
> :tongue:


 HA HA Ha !!! Takes all kinds LOL!!! You know dobas . So I'll yield the floor to the expert !! LOL!!

Good day


----------

